

Cameron's World: Web-Collage of GeoCities - bwblabs
http://www.cameronsworld.net

======
zer00eyz
Is this history? Is it art? Some strange blend of both?

So many other areas (music, food, fashion) see revivals and modern takes on
older styles why not the web? It almost makes me miss the bad old days tiny
animated gif's and the blink tag!

Almost.

